# NMR - Nimrodel Resources



## Stinger (10 April 2007)

Not sure if anyone watches NMR but has gone into a trading halt today pending the release of an announcement of a transaction. 

Very thinly traded stock so will be interesting to see what happens to the price when announcement is made, especially if it relates to uranium which has all the stocks moving today.


----------



## Stinger (12 April 2007)

NMR up 25% after trading halt. Announced that it is acquiring significant uranium tenements in Krygzstan. Still very low volumes traded though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

I liked NMR, chairman is same as over at JMS, tried to get in on float but with only 15m shares being issued ALL UP I got zilch,

Anyway I like this deal but its far too dillutive, from a starting point now of 15m shares they will have to issue 50m sahres to acquire company + 15m 30c options (in the money) + do a cap raising of 17m shares at 30c

ie 15m + 50m + 15m +17m = almost 100m

100m at 50c = $50m mkt cap

Not that cheap anymore, also the company they are acquiring "Linia Prava" has been "actively exploring" those 4 licences for 2 years now, you'd hope they've found some confirmation of U mineralisation since then


----------



## Stinger (18 April 2007)

This is starting to frustrate me. Everytime the price looks like rising a sell order comes in for about 40-50k of shares at 50 cents. There is a very small depth on the sell side yet people seem to be happy keeping the price at 50 cents.

Been happening the last few days.


----------



## beatle (10 November 2010)

NMR is a very lightly traded stock, that has suffered the consequence of a foray into Kyrgyzstan in recent years which has recently gone through the washer with a civil war and the falling out of the government. NMR shares got hammered and had little cash to survive, with the share price settling sub 2 cents. It has recently gone through a relatively small issue to raise cash, at 2 cents, now its up and running again, in a small way, but just the past day it has shown some strength in the Bid side, and today its up 76% to 6 cents (ok there is now an Offer at 5.9 cents, lol).

NMR is a small company with only 168 million shares on issue, and low market cap. I wouldn't mind betting that todays action, the first real action for years, is a sign that something is about to happen, positively, in the company, but I know nothing! I only noticed the price move because I bought a lot of shares earlier and have got them filed in my bottom drawer! My bottom drawer has got some interesting old share investments in it - no its not bottom of the harbour, lol!


----------



## beatle (18 November 2010)

NMR remained one of the few companies not to drop deeply into the red yesterday, and shares WERE traded! And on Monday even trading took place in the options (for the first ever recorded on-market trade!). Something tells me that something is happening with the company, not sure what though (except since the share price has moved from 2 cents to 6 cents on relatively heavy (relatively for NMR that is!) volume its likely to be positive, perhaps a new deal?).


----------



## beatle (3 December 2010)

NMR took a bit of a rest the previous week leading up to the AGM and now is back moving up ever so slightly.  The AGM has resulted in providing considerable incentive for the MD to bring on a new project for the company and I understand that there is a possibility of that happening subject to ongoing due diligence etc. Of course until the announcement has occurred that its signed up this is just speculation and any purchase of shares is a real spec punt - BUT the rewards of it coming up with a significant deal would likely turn the company around big time, as it could easily double with the right announcement - its shares on issue remain very low, with 168 million and very low market cap of $8.5 million, thus price multiples are possible!

Its a very illiquid stock and therefore any slight change in desire of punters seeking to get an exposure is easily translated into share price movement, and thus any significant trading activity is easy to notice! 

NMR has recently done a smallish rights issue and now has got around $1 million in the bank so it can go some time without seeking additional funds from shareholders.


----------



## beatle (27 January 2011)

Finally some action in NMR, probably related to its recently announced coal acquisitions in Botswana and Tanzania. Current prices remain excellent for a speculative punt on NMR doing an "Coal of Africa" type deal. Since CZA is worth around $900 million, its a fair risk to reward for NMR (having a market cap of around $9 million currently) IMO! 

Price has broken out at 7 cents (up 32%) on relatively large volume for such an illiquid stock as NMR (just over 1.5 million shares traded).


----------



## beatle (4 February 2011)

NMR share price settled back to 6.0 cents after going for a slight "run" up to 7.4 cents last week. Now it looks like there is another "nibble" around 6.5 cents, and the Notice of Meeting is now out regarding its African coal acquisitions. I can see NMR lying low for a while till the final due diligence and shareholder approvals are passed, then its likely to make a move upwards - therefore.......!!! 

Therefore its a strategic move to start slowly accumulating now if you haven't already got your fill! I have started to accumulate and will continue. There are also some very soon to be expired options, NMROA, exercisable at 10 cents on or before 30th April, but no market exists. IF the NMR share price was to move towards the 10 cents mark within the next month those options might be an interesting play as well. But that of course is for the not faint hearted, if the share price starts to move!


----------



## beatle (9 February 2011)

Its taking a while to build momentum, with little trading in the stock, but there has been a noticeable increase in bidding support, with a slight increase in share price today. I would imagine that this will start to build as time draws closer to the Gen Mtg on 3 Mar 2011 at which shareholders are to vote on whether to proceed with a significant acquisition of coal assets in Africa!


----------



## beatle (11 February 2011)

NMR continues to build in buying support, but the lack of sellers is a problem to enable trades being executed. I think that sellers are reticent to sell when the prospects for a major re-rating of the stock is possible. Thus the share price will likely move up to a level where sellers won't feel as though they are getting rid of potential big gains.


----------



## beatle (14 February 2011)

NMR is a bit slow today, Monday, but some signs of interested parties pecking away at anything that is available below 8 cents. 

Is there any followers of the stock here in ASF, if so, any thoughts about it? (My view is that its a rough diamond waiting to be found!).


----------



## beatle (15 February 2011)

NMR has opened with a flourish (relatively speaking!), the bidding looks strong, it has traded up slightly, and it seems there are some buyers wanting to tempt sellers to take the bait at 8.0 cents thereabouts - how long this will episode will last till it breaks above this I'm not sure, but I have no doubts that this episode is just a forerunner of a much bigger move upwards!
Is there anyone with a view on NMR? I would like to be able to talk with someone else on the subject rather than talk to myself (although i seem to get a lot more agreement when I am posting to myself, lol).


----------



## beatle (16 February 2011)

I'm not a chartist, and NMR has been a non-performer in the past couple of years when it comes to trading liquidity etc, but I wouldn't mind getting a chartist's comment on NMR recent price/volume movements - from a non-subtle observer of daily trading patterns seems to me that there is at least one buyer (or more than 1 with multiple bids) who is trying to corner the buying in NMR at the moment. 
Anyone noticed it too, or can read the tea leaves to get a view of the charts? 
Of course, with the company doing a U-turn from uranium in Kygyzstan to coal in Africa is obviously the reason why things appear to be changing for the better (Kygie has gone through a civil war in the past year if you weren't aware), but I have a feeling that the coal deal is more than a change of direction, its likely got some big potential ahead of it! 
With only a couple hundred million shares on issue if the deal proceeds, the potential upside for NMR is huge, particularly if it manages to prove up anywhere near the 500 million tonne coal resource envisaged under the deal terms and conditions - it would likely push its market cap to way in excess of $100 - 200 million, thus putting the share price to multiples of its current price of 8.6 cents (equivalent to a market cap of 14 million!).


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (16 February 2011)

beatle said:


> I'm not a chartist, and NMR has been a non-performer in the past couple of years when it comes to trading liquidity etc, but I wouldn't mind getting a chartist's comment on NMR recent price/volume movements - from a non-subtle observer of daily trading patterns seems to me that there is at least one buyer (or more than 1 with multiple bids) who is trying to corner the buying in NMR at the moment.
> Anyone noticed it too, or can read the tea leaves to get a view of the charts?
> Of course, with the company doing a U-turn from uranium in Kygyzstan to coal in Africa is obviously the reason why things appear to be changing for the better (Kygie has gone through a civil war in the past year if you weren't aware), but I have a feeling that the coal deal is more than a change of direction, its likely got some big potential ahead of it!
> With only a couple hundred million shares on issue if the deal proceeds, the potential upside for NMR is huge, particularly if it manages to prove up anywhere near the 500 million tonne coal resource envisaged under the deal terms and conditions - it would likely push its market cap to way in excess of $100 - 200 million, thus putting the share price to multiples of its current price of 8.6 cents (equivalent to a market cap of 14 million!).




From what I can see from a charting perspective, the stock has had a break out on good volume, with supply being absorbed well. I'm opening a position in it today, although only risking a smaller amount than usual (about 0.5% of capital) as I see it as a bit of a risky play.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (16 February 2011)

Not a lot of supply today at the right level - making it hard to accumulate a decent holding without pushing the price up on myself


----------



## beatle (16 February 2011)

Thanks KurwaJegoMac, greatly appreciate the post and company - I thought I had bad breath, lol!

As for your comments about pushing the price up, I agree entirely, its impossible to get a decent chunk of it now. Every trade seems to be pushing it ever higher. I am still biting away at it occasionally, but trying to accumulate a lot now is not going to be easy until someone decides that the level is acceptable for them to take some profits. 

I note that NMROA also are traded but only 1 sell at the moment, at 4.5 cents and it expires in April this year, so maybe its another angle to consider - whilst there should be no time premium for that option, if the fully paids get taken up quickly to 12 cents plus then those options might be an opportunity too.

With regard to your comment about it being a risky play I agree from the point of view that this is not running on any news other than it acquiring coal assets in Africa, but if you read the information on the database they are acquiring of 75 holes drilled above 200 metres, with potential 500 million tonne resource, then I would think that a market cap of around $15 million is a reasonably small punt for what could a huge reward in time!


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (16 February 2011)

beatle said:


> Thanks KurwaJegoMac, greatly appreciate the post and company - I thought I had bad breath, lol!




No worries! Thanks for alerting me to this stock with your post 



beatle said:


> With regard to your comment about it being a risky play I agree from the point of view that this is not running on any news other than it acquiring coal assets in Africa, but if you read the information on the database they are acquiring of 75 holes drilled above 200 metres, with potential 500 million tonne resource, then I would think that a market cap of around $15 million is a reasonably small punt for what could a huge reward in time!




Regarding the risky play, I just wanted to clarify that I view it as a risky play from a T/A perspective. I have no knowledge of the stock's fundamentals, I only trade from a pure T/A perspective.

Why I view it as a risk play is that it is fairly illiquid relative to my usual plays and there is a lot of resistance around the $0.10 mark in the past. There will no doubt be a lot of long term holders fed up with waiting and will want to offload at the prices they bought them for. What i'll be looking for is for the stock to gap up through the 0.095-0.10 support level. If I see that occur i'll most likely be accumulating even further. If it remains stagnant i'll bank profits and wait for it to either break 10.05 and buy in again or leave it alone if it doesn't break.

Note: This is not investment advice, this is just a plan of what I will be doing. As always, DYOR.


----------



## beatle (16 February 2011)

I'm very happy to have the company KurwaJegoMac, and your TA commentary is most appreciated, as I really follow the fundamentals and not the charts and its good to that added element of TA consideration. 
In the regard to your TA analysis, you refer to the 10 cents level being the big initial test with possible tired holders getting out at that level - i have looked at the weekly chart and unless I have read it wrongly, I would have thought that the big test was to push through 8 or so cents, as from that weekly chart it seems that was the level that held up previously? From about 12 cents down to 7.6 cents it seems like it was a straight vertical descent? Am I missing something, or interpreting it wrongly?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (16 February 2011)

I've attached a chart showing how I came about my analysis (it's very rough as I'm in the office atm and had to rely on broker charts)

*****EDIT: Had issues adding the chart. Added it in the next post on the next page.

Anyway it's a 12 month weekly buy-low-high-close chart. The bit that is circled in orange is my concern. The red line at approximately $0.6 shows what I believe to be the main line of support from April to December while the blue line represents resistance. You can see that quite a few times the stock touched $0.1 or went through it, but it never stayed above $0.1 for more than a week. 

There will be a few people who accumulated in that orange circle that will probably look to offload once they get near their entry point unless the stock rises exponentially and they're suddenly sitting on a gain. 

Essentially, after about 7 months (May to Mid November), the stock couldn't stay above $0.1 despite numerous attempts. Therefore this will be a barrier to overcome in the future. So far the stock is breaking out very nicely on good volume. I think we're seeing supply being overcome in the last few weeks. I like how it looks and I've opened a position as a result. Would have preferred to catch it in late January, when the move first started - but better late than never 

Closed at $0.09 today. Encouraging 

Anyway that's my view and no doubt other chartists will look at it differently.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (16 February 2011)

Would help if I included the chart I was talking about :


----------



## beatle (17 February 2011)

A most informative post KurwaJegoMac, and I can see your reasoning re the 10 cents level. Your charting information is far above that provided by the usual internet share trading groups, but I guess when you are reliant on TA it needs to be! 

I am now wondering why the trading at the elevated level (lol) of 9 cents is so low, maybe the buy momentum has stalled, as its gone a long way up in a short while! If it pulls back for me its a buying opportunity! Just a tad lower please ...


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (17 February 2011)

beatle said:


> A most informative post KurwaJegoMac, and I can see your reasoning re the 10 cents level. Your charting information is far above that provided by the usual internet share trading groups, but I guess when you are reliant on TA it needs to be!




Thanks Beatle! Whether my analysis is right or wrong time will tell. If it's wrong i'll be stopped at a small loss to capital. But based on your posts and what I can see of the price and volume action I think there's a bigger chance of an upside.



beatle said:


> I am now wondering why the trading at the elevated level (lol) of 9 cents is so low, maybe the buy momentum has stalled, as its gone a long way up in a short while! If it pulls back for me its a buying opportunity! Just a tad lower please ...




You pretty much nailed it on the head in my opinion. The people buying around the 0.04 to 0.06 mark have seen gains of up to 100% in the past 3-4 months. That's quite a rapid increase so undoubtedly there will be some sort of pullback. Buyers coming in now will be relatively late into the move so there's a bit more risk associated with it - probably enough to dampen the appetite of some and hence bring down demand.

What we need to keep an eye on is the level of supply coming in as the stock drops. The down days over the past month have been with little supply, so demand is absorbing it nicely. I suspect today could be another down day by the looks of how its opened - I'll be watching the supply closely that's for sure.


----------



## beatle (17 February 2011)

In terms of demand for any stock offered, i think that NMR will suffer from not having much of a following in the recent past - as demonstrated by the lack of posters on ASF or HC. And much has to do with its ill-fated move into Kyrgyz and subsequent civil war breaking out in that country. 

With this latest foray into coal in Africa, we have a completely new direction in which the company is following, but its got some very interesting aspects to that investment:
1. Its Botswana coal projects have a potential for considerable resources based on historic drilling by others. That means the outlook for a whopping resource on its properties is quite good! 
2. The latest INDABA (just finished) enabled NMR to start the slow road to informing the investment market of its new direction and its projects. (I understand that INDABA had about 6,000 in attendance) and that a considerable number of overseas attendees.
3. Botswana requires considerable power for future proposed developments, including a major copper project in the final throes of feasibility. That project requires a power station be built, and that means thermal coal must be sourced!
4. Coal is in strong demand internationally and despite it adding to greenhouse gases, remains the primary source of power in the world. And with the problems in Qld recently its put a burner under the coal price internationally!
5. The Chinese are major players in African resources as they see it as a solution to source cheaper long term resources such as coal, iron ore and copper, amongst others.

Once the general market becomes more informed of what NMR are in the process of acquiring we should see a re-rating in NMR IMO! That surely will push the demand for NMR way above the supply side, in the medium term - my view of NMR is that its not a spec trade for a week, its a medium to longer term play that will bear considerably more fruit once the market becomes aware of its potential.

In the immediate term I remain a buyer and will continue to accumulate on any weakness.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (17 February 2011)

Sounds very good from a fundamental viewpoint. I don't do any fundamental analysis so it's hard for me to comment. Still, should we break and hold above 0.1 expect to have a lot more interest in the stock from traders - this will bring in fresh demand and push the price up. This will in turn start to draw more attention from other analysts and lead to a re-rating. 

It's hard to ignore a stock that's made a near 100% gain in a few months. It'll start popping up on people's radars very soon.


----------



## beatle (18 February 2011)

In terms of action I would imagine that with NMR going to Gen Mtg in early March (3rd) sets a deadline for the surety of the project and then NMR has the need to start its marketing campaign, and within say 6 months to consider raising additional funds for its exploration (thus raising awareness!) - since NMR has only recently gone to its shareholders for a capital raising there is some time before it needs extra cash, and that gives it some breathing space for getting the price up a bit prior to that additional cash raising - and if it goes above 10 cents by late April there is every chance it will raise some small cash (ca $0.5 million) from options in the market place and unlisted options.


----------



## beatle (18 February 2011)

Some relatively bigger volume go through this morning, (like a hammer on my head!). But for me its not significant as its a matter of allowing others take over where a trader or frustrated holder was lurking! And once it is cleansed of these holders then its going to be upward. As I mentioned yesterday, I am not in it for a day or some short time frame, I am in NMR for the medium to long term where a much bigger game will be played out. Anyone wanting to let go of their stock at current prices is providing an opportunity to the likes of me!


----------



## beatle (4 March 2011)

As to be expected NMR had all resolutions passed by shareholders at its general meeting to approve its new thrust into coal in Botswana and Tanzania, as well as mineral assets in Tasmania. It was unanimously approved, and the exciting time will be upon us to see how things develop in the coming months. From my understanding of it, the company is likely to be re-badged and a new board developed with a mix of current directors and the incoming Walkabout group. AND most importantly, will likely begin soon to make the broader market be aware of the potential of its coal assets in particular.

I notice that for the first time in a couple of weeks there is a tad trading activity, with it testing the 9.0 cents level for the first time in many months - maybe a sign of things to come. I am already holding and may become a more active buyer once I can see that the runs are on the board - noting that the potential for NMR to move much higher as its coal assets are fully appreciated by the market.


----------



## beatle (4 March 2011)

Are you still in NMR KurwaJegoMac? I certainly hope so as your posts were most informative about the TA side of things, and if you are then we can enjoy it testing your 10 cents resistance mark previously referred to. 

I have no doubt that over the next few months NMR will become a market darling with the smaller investors/punters, particularly as the market becomes aware of its potential to emulate the Coal of Africa story - which is now capitalised at close to $0.75 billion, on the same story of building up a coal inventory in Africa - by comparison NMR is capitalised at less than $20 million! ie multiples of price for NMR to go!


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (9 March 2011)

Hi Beatle,

I'm still sitting in NMR, watching it closely. 

As you can see it's testing the 0.1 level but for now hasn't been able to break through. The move from 0.08-0.1 has been quite rapid with little volume on down days. Appears that there may not be too many sellers at this point in time. Might have a chance to break 0.1 in the next week or so guess we'll have to wait and see 

Based on that, i'm still liking the chart. Will probably top up if we break 0.1 convincingly - that'll be a new 52 week high, a very positive sign.

Cheers for the fundie info!


----------



## beatle (10 March 2011)

Thanks KurwaJegoMac, I agree the move up was rapid and now its dropping lower on almost no volume. I have got orders ready and waiting if we can pick up reasonable amounts of stock at current prices, but seems no one wants to budge! 

I'm of the view that the company will want to start its marketing campaign soon once the exploration strategy is agreed by all. Thus me might see some positive action in the coming weeks, and it could break that 10 cents mark at that time. I know for a fact the management are ready to bring on a signficant exploration programme to confirm the historical coal drilling of the project in Botswana, and that will should have a positive impact on share price.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 November 2011)

beatle said:


> Thanks KurwaJegoMac, I agree the move up was rapid and now its dropping lower on almost no volume. I have got orders ready and waiting if we can pick up reasonable amounts of stock at current prices, but seems no one wants to budge!
> 
> I'm of the view that the company will want to start its marketing campaign soon once the exploration strategy is agreed by all. Thus me might see some positive action in the coming weeks, and it could break that 10 cents mark at that time. I know for a fact the management are ready to bring on a significant exploration programme to confirm the historical coal drilling of the project in Botswana, and that will should have a positive impact on share price.




Beatle I hope you kept your shares, an amazing update today, completely left field. 

4.23 B tonne inferred coal resource (JORC'd) in Botswana.

At current SP around 6c (after 100% gain today), looking at a $7m market cap. Unbelievable. IS there more to this than meets the eye? It would seem that the market cap should be around the $120M mark based on AFR.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 November 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> looking at a $7m market cap.




WRONG this should be 16M approximately based on around 325M shares. 
Sorry about that was relying on Etrade, a mistake.


----------



## beatle (22 November 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Beatle I hope you kept your shares, an amazing update today, completely left field.
> 
> 4.23 B tonne inferred coal resource (JORC'd) in Botswana.
> 
> At current SP around 6c (after 100% gain today), looking at a $7m market cap. Unbelievable. IS there more to this than meets the eye? It would seem that the market cap should be around the $120M mark based on AFR.




Hi MrJeff, yes I do hold all the shares that I had before, and yes I agree that a 4.23 billion tonnes inferred coal resource was completely unexpected. Thank God for that!! I'm also impressed that the market saw it as a positive with NMR having been completely overlooked previously. Seems they hope to emulate the Coal of Africa success, and such a resource will do wonders for their appeal with the speculators (in all of us!). 

My thought is that if they could get the attraction of a Chinese minerals group it would  do absolute wonders for the share price, way beyond the price rise the other day!


----------



## beatle (23 November 2011)

Hi to NMR shareholders, (I presume your one of them MrJeff?) and interested viewers. I note that NMR is having its AGM this afternoon Perth time 4pm. I plan to attend that meeting. If anyone has got a question want raised at the meeting but can't attend personally I'm happy to ask it for you, just let me know beforehand. 

Good to see NMR share price remaining reasonably strong in past days, clearly its a different outlook when you have a resource around 4 odd billion tonnes of thermal coal(ok its Inferred but thats a big number, even if they are 25% correct its still a BIG number!).


----------



## mr. jeff (23 November 2011)

Watching closely, holding a few.
With that sort of resource it just seems that the market cap will have to grow.
I know that is dangerous thinking and certainly the market has decided that 5c is just fine per share, but now there is potential for that to change. 

Drilling of another promising tenement is ongoing as well, so the news may keep coming, although to match an announcement of a JORC resource of 4.3 B T would be quite hard to trump, however something more tangible - as you mention Beatle, would be very interesting.

We will see soon enough!


----------



## beatle (24 November 2011)

Thanks for the reply MrJeff. Yes the resource is considerable and very likely to grow beyond the existing resource once they get the newly acquired tenements drilled out to the appropriate spacing - currently its undertaking a very broad 8km x 8 km grid which won't add to JORC resources, but gives an indication of the extent of coal distribution. But the fact that NMR already has got the biggest coal resource in the entire country certainly won't go unnoticed by the various potential stakeholders.

I had a chat with the MD and the technical (albeit non-executive) director after the AGM, and I would suggest that whilst its early days, there is some sense to building a bigger shareholding base at around the current levels. Seems that most of the trading has been by daytraders that really don't give a hoot to what the company has got in terms of resources, so long as they make a turn on the day. But at least they have managed to provide considerable liquidity, have enabled to get NMR share price up and noticed, and will likely follow the stock once it gets more recognition by the brokers (who don't know the company). The MD argues strongly that based on its peers in the general area NMR could quite conceivably build its share price towards 20 cents in the coming months, subject to things developing as it is hoped. I can see his logic in that and obviously will watch it very closely in coming months.

Its noteworthy that NMR does not have a lot of cash, but sufficient to undertake the current round of drilling plus complete a scoping study for an above ground coal gassification plant plus some other alternative processing facilities. It is assumed that by the time NMR requires more funds those activities will have forced the share price up towards more acceptable levels. 

I'm impressed with what has occurred to NMR in the past couple of months since the new MD was appointed, whether that is coincidental or whether its his influence is not certain. But he had grabbed the bull by its horns and is running well with it now!


----------



## beatle (29 November 2011)

A solid performance to mid-session, up 15% to 4.6 cents, with reasonably heavy volume of 17 million shares. I guess its still just traders making a short turn on the stock, but my view is that NMR is no where fully priced for its colossal coal resource recently announced, and likely to increase further with additional drilling outside of the resource area - and that peripheral area seems from initial information to have more attractions in terms of the coal - thicker and shallower coal seams, and possibly lower sulphur content. 

IMO NMR will go for a run once it completes an initial scoping study for an above ground coal gassification processing facility with incorporated sulphuric acid production facility that will be sought by the country's proposed copper production industry in coming years. Thus building up a holding in NMR is IMO a smart strategic view at current prices. I have been building a stockholding for that future run that I expect on its shares way beyond its recent move upwards!


----------



## beatle (6 January 2012)

*NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR is trading up again today, which is becoming a regular activity every few days or weeks! Ever since they announced billion tonnes of coal in the resource inventory a section of traders/investors have been prepared to move it up on a couple of days heavy trading. I wonder if its an indication of things to happen (POSITIVE) down the track?
I continue to hold a stack of them, so here's hoping....


----------



## beatle (6 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

Eh Joe Blow, I mistakenly spelt the name wrong when I posted my last post on NMR, can you please adjust it and add to the previous threads re Nimrodel Resources.

Seems like its getting a fair amount of volume today and looks like its ready to move up a bit further. Here's hoping ....


----------



## beatle (7 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources (not Nomrodel!).

A great trading day for NMR yesterday, volume huge at 32 million, up 10% on price, sitting at 5.3 cents at the close which is a short term resistance level (according to other TA commentators). NMR holds a 4+ BILLION tonne coal resource in Botswana, and are currently undertaking broadspaced drilling at locations immediately adjacent to that delineated resource. Its likely that drilling could outline another mega tonnage potential target resource, thus the anticipation building with the share price.

This sort of stock is exactly what I seek for a longer term hold, notwithstanding the fact that short term traders can make money out of it too. I like stocks that have long term potential to grow appreciably based on a significant resource base. The other plus is that Botswana is considered one of the safest African nations for mineral investment from a svoereign risk and security point of view.


----------



## beatle (8 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources.

NMR has been the subject of considerable TA debate on HC website, and the whilst there is some conjecture, as expected with those not holding shares arguing that the share is due to fall back to a price to fill in a gap, and those holding shares arguing that the price is due to rise before any fall back or consolidation. But regardless, both those not holding shares and those holding shares appear to have a common view that whilst the immediate movement in price might be argued, that the overall trend is UP!!! And that it could move up to test 6.0 cents and beyond fairly soon.

As for how it moves on Monday, I would suggest that since the overseas trading on Thursday night didn't have any negative impact on NMR trading here on Friday, and a huge volume traded on the Friday, its likely that the overseas markets on Friday night has probably got little influence on how NMR will trade on Monday. And since Friday trading was up on high volume, its likely that there will be high trading activity on Monday. The closing auction on Friday pushed it down to the 5.3 cents level after getting to 5.5 cent just before that close, and since most traders probably don't like to hold over the weekend in case the overseas markets react badly, I would say there will be a bundle of traders who got out at the close wanting to get exposure soon after the open on Monday. Thats just my reading of it.

On a fundamental analysis point of view, I would suggest interest parties read a research report put out by Carmichaels brokers, who support a considerably higher NMR share price. The link is:
http://www.nimrodel.com.au/media/files/DCJ_Research_Note.pdf

Its important to note that NMR has got the biggest delineated resource in Botswana of its peer group and trades at least a third and more like 1/4 - 1/5 that of most of that group. Thus NMR has the potential to move towards 15 - 20 cents and beyond just to be comparative with its peer group. This doesn't consider the possibility that NMR might end up having even more resources based on further drilling of the adjacent tenements more recently acquired, notwithstanding that the current broadscale drilling of those tenements is too broad to allow an inferred resource one would imagine, but not too broad to delineate a "potential target resource". Thus the upside for NMR looks good on its current resource and not considering a likelihood of an even bigger resource in due course, ie even MORE THAN 4.2 billion tonnes! 

A couple of additional points to consider:
1. NMR has got a relatively new board and management group, one that has got tonnes of experience and clearly a great following in the investor market to boot! That is so important at this early stage of NMR's development.

2. NMR has traded at these high volumes over the Xmas/New Year period which has been a very slow go for almost all shares, and management has not been heavily pushing its shares over this period. 

3. Board and management hold 48% of the stock, thus quite a tight hold. This will ensure that the total stock is not loosely traded.

4. NMR does have to carry out a capital raising within the next few months to continue its drilling (the next infill drilling stage at which time further resources will likely be announced for the adjacent tenements now being broadly drilled), and therefore management will be incentivised to market its potential to ensure that capital raising is done with minimal dilution, thus its likely they will be trying to push the share price as high as possible in the coming months before the capital raising.

I believe that NMR could get to the 15 - 20 cents easily in the next couple of months! And with more work, including another resource upgrade plus results of its scoping study, move upwards towards 25 cents. 

Any other views on NMR of course are welcomed....


----------



## mr. jeff (9 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

Beatle, thanks for the report link, very detailed and reasonably interesting !

NMR has seen some great strength in the past 2 weeks as you say and it quite exciting at the moment. I of course got swept up in the sudden announcement and have been happy to see the price action of late. Today it is in the black and moving up again and hopefully will continue. In the short term there is the upcoming drill announcement which will keep things moving, there may of course be a downside risk if a lot of traders are buying in anticipation, I can't easily forget the selling that occurred the days following the last announcement.

Overall though it seems that there may not be much risk at these levels (pure speculation of course and with a serious downturn it could easily reverse - they are a tiddler and have little cash and are exploring, so always subject to market conditions) with comparisons showing that NMR offers a decent opportunity once it breaks through that lovely 6c level.


----------



## beatle (9 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources.

Hi Mr Jeff, great to see you on this thread! And yes you are quite right, that NMR remains a speculative stock, as most of my picks these days are similar - having good resource bases and an opportunity to get in early even if the price has moved to some degree - it potentially could go a lot higher based on comparative analysis to other Botswana(or more broadly African) coal resources. I'm of the view that NMR's resource base WILL in due course grow even more than its 4.2 billion tonnes, that should underpin a share price of considerably higher IMO).

And wow, another great trading day, part of its transition to move towards a comparative peer pricing level. Still a long way to go. And whilst you might know that I don't trade on a daily basis, just patiently pick up stock when I think it makes sense, its great to see such a huge volume once again, of 36 million shares traded, after last Fridays 32 million shares, with another rise, up 0.6 cents, ie +11% up to 5.9 cents - its sitting at the door of your "lovely 6 cents level" now!

Of course my investment style is against most TA traders advice but has been very successful for me over the years, and whilst its great to see each days trading (and I tend to remain glued to my computer during trading watching it blow by blow, for my own enjoyment and to the frustration of my missus, lol!) I believe that NMR will be trading at a much higher level in the next couple of months provided Europe doesn't go completely bananas (and of course thats likely too!).  The closing auction was interesting, I was expecting it to come off a bit more than it did, as day traders exited to remove risk due to potential overseas trading issues developing. I can see the trading tomorrow at commencement be similar to this morning, when it was up on open moved slightly higher before dropping back to test below the opening bids then finally taking out the negative traders. That of course depends upon what happens tonight and how the market gloom is seen overseas. NMR traded up well today when the whole market basically stood still on relatively low volumes for the broader market. And NMR is providing traders an opportunity to make some moves when the rest of the market was asleep, relatively speaking.


----------



## beatle (10 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources

A short commentary by FNArena in Dec 2011 on Carmichaels coverage of NMR is featured in the link below:

http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_newsitem&n=44064D4E-0FF8-F382-DEA32B6F9E52BB9E

As news of NMR's huge Botswana coal resource becomes more widely known surely NMR share price will be re-rated!


----------



## beatle (11 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources.

NMR trading activity has dropped appreciably as the traders have moved to fresh new pastures, and the price of NMR has dropped to a reasonably stable price around 5.2 - 5.4 cents. Being an investor rather than trader my view is that now is the time to start accumulating again, in readiness for the next move upwards! 

I remain fully invested in NMR as I consider its resource of 4.2 billion tonnes of steaming quality coal will be worth far more than the indicated market cap of currently around $22 million, and it remains at a considerable discount to its peers holding appreciably smaller coal resources in Botswana and surrounding countries of Africa.


----------



## beatle (17 January 2012)

*Re: NMR - Nomrodel Resources*

NMR - Nimrodel Resources.

NMR is being traded more actively today with a fair amount of volume, currently just over 11 million shares traded today. I still think its a great time to buy shares and put them in the bottom drawer, for sure its not going to get much lower in share price, and in time as news comes out about the likely increase in resources and information regarding scoping studies etc the outcome should be positive for NMR share price, bearing in mind the considerable discount it has compared to its African coal peers. A market cap around $22 million is bugger all for a company with the coal resources it holds! My feeling is that a market cap around $50 million is a good first target to expect as the news comes out.


----------



## beatle (18 January 2012)

Woohoo, NMR testing resistance at 5.9 cents. I'm not a TA but think maybe the accompanying volume is a bit light to push it higher - anyone have a more informed view?


----------



## mr. jeff (18 January 2012)

I have a very uninformed view that it has been great to see the strength return, however fleeting it may be. Today has closed close to the high on medium volume, a good sign. If the US trades down tonight by 0.5% which is all it seems capable of doing at the moment, then we will get an opportunity to see how strong the buyers are vs. the sellers tomorrow, then we will have some good information, but at this stage the action seems to be positive. 
That 6c mark is a worry still, and hopefully the market pushes strongly through this in the morning to try and tempt people to stay in and not sell off again, but to be in on a solid run. Certainly there is a case for it in their coal, and the upcoming drilling results, however these times (and all others really) seem to never be as expected.

Good luck and check in tomorrow!


----------



## Dougs Antiques (19 January 2012)

beatle said:


> Woohoo, NMR testing resistance at 5.9 cents. I'm not a TA but think maybe the accompanying volume is a bit light to push it higher - anyone have a more informed view?




Hi all I bought a generous parcel of these at the recent low and now performong well.
Yesterday saw a posative end of day without being sold down after a good couple of days,this is a good sign for the next days open and I would expect it to break up on todays open and test 6.4 to 6.5 cents today....good luck to all holders


----------



## beatle (19 January 2012)

Great to see you in NMR too Doug, and well called. The last hour's increased volume of 10 million probably was a good sign to TA's and the opening was great, lets hope to see it hold up for the entire day. You are quite right that yesterday was the first real day where it held most of its day's gain! And at the moment the volume is looking quite good. 

Just imagine if NMR actually put out some news re the latest round of drilling in the adjoining landholding where I understand the coal is expected to be at least as good in quality and possibly of similar areal extent as its current holdings! 

My preliminary target of 15 cents is looking good for the medium term IMO...


----------



## Dougs Antiques (19 January 2012)

Here is a chart I just done quickly showing todays trade aswell (about midday) as you can see the volume is quite reasnable and its trading inside the upper and lower lines very nicely.
The Willams % oscillator is showing slightly oversold, this for me tells me to watch carefully as a down day is iminant in the near future (for I try to pick the top or there abouts).
All in all I cant see anything drasticly wrong in this chart it all seem posative.
An announcement would send this one skyward IMO.
As for price prediction I would be happy to see 7 cents.
15 cents would be nice as it is valued at 17 cents but these prices wont be seen for a while IMO
DYOR


----------



## beatle (19 January 2012)

Thanks for the chart and commentary Doug, shame its dropped in the last couple of hours! But then again all things have got to take a breather (my nonTA speak I guess equivalent to your imminent down day expectation!). As you will probably predict I'm not a trader and wil ride NMR to wherever it wants to take me, but I love watching the daily action along the way (for me the joy is in the journey and how you get to the destination, not the destination itself IMO!).


----------



## mr. jeff (19 January 2012)

This is where I'm at.




Although this could be wrong if that early buying action continues to bump up the price regularly as has been the case. I will remain careful until that level is cleared, then I intend to hit it with a bit of conviction.

Good luck.


----------



## beatle (19 January 2012)

Mr Jeff, I presume the dumping in the last half of today would be fairly negative for the next couple of days? (Doug did predict a down day looming - shame he was so correct and oh so soon!).


----------



## Dougs Antiques (20 January 2012)

Wow what a prediction yesterday a hit on all 3 points.
1.break up on open
2 a test of 6.4 cents
3. a down day aswell 

Jeff i can understand why you would like to see a confidant break of 6 cents.
But I think a resource upgrade is more than a possability in the near future.
"Phase 2 drilling at Takatokwane South is expected to build on the company’s Maiden Inferred JORC Resource of 4.23 billion tonnes of coal at the Takatokwane Coal Project
 27 holes completed; 16 diamond core holes and 11 reverse circulation (RC) drill holes for 4,850m of drilling in total
 Proximate results from phase 1 drilling are due in the first quarter 2012"
When this does come I believe that 6 cents will be the bottom so im happy to hold at sub 6 cents.
In my trades I use a combination of fundamentals and charts.
Recently I have tipped a couple of big movers.
PEN (see PEN thread) a tip of 2.6 cents bottom and now at 4.6 cents.
LNC (see LNC thread) a tip of $1.03 bottom now trading at $1.50
and NMR is a bargin at anywhere in the mid 5 cent range IMO
DYOR


----------



## beatle (20 January 2012)

Very impressive record Doug in all and spot on with NMR yesterday. Did you expect it to drop lower for the next few days or hover around the mid 5's? I'm with you though that at the current price its going to be seen as a bargain as more news comes due and the resources plus scoping study are worked on.
BUT be aware that by the company's own admission the current Phase 2 drilling is far too broader spaced to come up with an additional JORC compliant resource for the new areas being investigated at present. Thus any expectation of more resources added to the inventory from this round of drilling might be over-optimistic - of course they could surprise us anyway!


----------



## Dougs Antiques (20 January 2012)

I think NMR is establishing support in the mid to high 5 cent range (but in saying this no-one can predict what tomorrow holds)
You are correct about Phase 2 of the drilling but please remember that the phase 1 drilling results of 27 holes hasnt yet been published and it has to be posative to commence Phase 2  and this could be in the next few weeks (I personally hope so to keep the intrest happening in this penny stock)


----------



## Dougs Antiques (24 January 2012)

Dougs Antiques said:


> I think NMR is establishing support in the mid to high 5 cent range (but in saying this no-one can predict what tomorrow holds)
> You are correct about Phase 2 of the drilling but please remember that the phase 1 drilling results of 27 holes hasnt yet been published and it has to be posative to commence Phase 2  and this could be in the next few weeks (I personally hope so to keep the intrest happening in this penny stock)




Results of phase 1 out today:
“The results from Phase 1 drilling at Takatokwane South are
extremely positive and indicate an extension of the coal
horizons at Takatokwane.”
Highlights
 Exploration target of 2 BT for Takatokwane South.
 Results returned from 13 of 16 diamond core holes drilled
 Coal horizons up to 21 metres thick
 Seam 2 depth from surface commences at 64 metres.
 Calorific Value of the seams range 20 to 25 MJ/kg at 1.60 SG Float
Regards


----------



## beatle (20 February 2012)

A good spike up in share price on increasing volume for NMR, great to see after it seemed it was steadily fading away.


----------



## beatle (20 February 2012)

NMR up 15.4 % (0.6 cents) on high volume today (just under 10 million shares traded), signs of a turnaround maybe?


----------



## Dougs Antiques (21 February 2012)

beatle said:


> NMR up 15.4 % (0.6 cents) on high volume today (just under 10 million shares traded), signs of a turnaround maybe?




Hi Beatle, todays volume was certainly better than recent times but not enough to be convincing IMO.
Tomorrow it needs to double todays volume to set the stage for a good run.
A 15% increase is a step in the right direction but from my eyes it wasnt convincing especially at close today I would have preferred to see a higher volume traded.
On another note there is a fresh follow up valuation by DJ Carmichael which im keen to have a look at, this should ad to the 17cps in their last valuation 15/12/11 with an added 2.6 BT (i think from memory) to the resource base.
My


----------



## beatle (21 February 2012)

Hi DougsAntiques, well I think the point of our discussion is that NMR is not forgotten for long, whether its got the capacity at the moment to go through the roof due to lack of volume is one thing, but the fact that it has got so much potential for a real run due to its resource base - and yes I'm the same as you, the numbers are so large I have to keep looking at its announcements to remember the quantity, lol.

I have got a stack of NMR already, had them quite a while, but I'm thinking if it comes off again then I will load up with possibly another lot, in case it really comes to the boil -but also realising that there will be a capital raising sometime.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (28 February 2012)

NMR in trading halt today pending the release of an announcement, I cant be related to Capitol Raising as this is almost sorted with an insto.
More than likely it will be the completed scoping study which is due in March (this company always seems to be ahead of its deadlines which is a great thing for its shareholders).
Im still waiting for my copy of the latest valuation by DJ Carmichael, hopefjully it will be in the letterbox anyday now, this will probably give NMR a current value of 21 CPS or more.
NMR has a resource of approximatly 7.2 BT of top grade ore in its portfolio at Takatokwane South and only started drilling in this region 6 to 8 months ago...im keen to see what the next 6 months holds for this small cap with great management.
DYOR


----------

